# Lets Play: Sex this Azurues!



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried to take the best pic possible of my azurues. She (I think ) is around 10 months old. She is getting a tank mate tomorrow, but I want to be more prepared as to her sex. If you need better pics, I will try. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

pics are too blurry to really see the toes.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

It looks male to me, but the toe pads say female from what I can tell. 10 months could be a little young but I had mine figured out at about 9 months. Better pics would help.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks male from the pics, but better pictures really would help.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hard to see really, but the toe pads look skinny. I'd say female, just has not filled out yet.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Erikb3113 said:


> Hard to see really, but the toe pads look skinny. I'd say female, just has not filled out yet.


I'm lingering on female as well....but better shots of the toepads from a more above angle would be better to allow a more accurate guesstimation.


----------

